# 1500m Divers!!!!!



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Here are three of my favourites that have a total depth rating of 1500m.

I was setting the time on all of them this morning so thought I'd take a group shot.

Enjoy


----------



## LuvWatch (May 14, 2004)

What a terrific trio Paulus









Cool strap on the Laco, like the rivets !

Derek


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Ta Derek - I ended up wearing the Candino 1000m which is very much a favourite of mine & definitely one of my keepers.

Here's another photo of the threesome


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Here's a not very good arty effort


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Finally here's a nice and simple shot of the Laco - very clear dial on this one


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Nice Laco


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Thanks MrC - will give you a ring either tomorrow or next week as I'm on holiday


----------



## bobbysamd (Apr 2, 2005)

I like 'em all! Of course, the MM is a nice watch. I'm seriously contemplating purchasing the PVD version of the Laco, thanks in large measure to Paul's excellent feedback on the watch, and, finally, I own an EagleStar version of the Candino! (pic borrowed from the seller, Rod, who provided great service)

Cheers.


----------



## Ibrahombre (Jun 19, 2005)

I do like all 3 of those beauties!Congrats Paul,great collection!


----------



## rsykes2000 (Dec 3, 2003)

I've been lucky enought to see them all and they are all lovely watches, especially the Seiko MM. THe laco is a strange shape, but semms to wear very well on the wrist.


----------

